
Shopify Joins Libra Association - tosh
https://news.shopify.com/shopify-joins-libra-association
======
ocdtrekkie
I want so much more than a four paragraph blurb on this decision. Everyone
else has, rightfully, jumped ship. Why is Shopify joining now?

